
Why is Vladimir Putin so late for meetings with world leaders? - mgalka
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/politics/vladimir-putin-russia-president-late-meetings-world-leaders-queen-pope-angela-merkel-barack-obama-a7507916.html
======
informatimago
This article is silly.

When you see the graph of wait time by person (country), you clearly
understand that this is perfectly deliberate, and expresses exactly the
assessment of President Putin about the moral quality and actual importance of
the person and her country.

